# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Bài giảng Công Nghệ Phần Mềm - Ebook

## nhungle233

*Chương 1: Giới thiệu về Công Nghệ Phần Mềm 
Chương 2: Phân tích yêu cầu theo phương pháp cổ điển* 
Chương 3: Các khái niệm cơ bản của mô hình hướng đối tượng 
Chương 4: Mô hình nghiệp vụ và thu thập yêu cầu 
Chương 5: Phân tích yêu cầu hướng đối tượng 
Chương 6: Cơ sở của thiết kế phần mềm và phương pháp thiết kế cổ điển 
Chương 7: Thiết kế hướng đối tượng 
Chương 8: Hiện thực và triển khai hệ thống 
Chương 9: Kỹ thuật kiểm tra phần mềm 
Chương 10: Chiến thuật kiểm tra phần mềm

*Download ebook bài giảng Công Nghệ Phần Mềm*



> http://letitbit.net/download/41049.412e6b4b6373e3966e672374f9a9/cong_nghe_phan_mem.rar.html


_Nguồn: sưu tầm_
​

----------

